# Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde



## Smily (5. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
heute Mittag hatte ich mich bereits angemeldet dann aber
erstmal hier das "richtige Klicken" geübt und natürlich sehr viel
von euch hier gelesen aber auch über einige irre gute und schöne
Bilder von euch wirklich gestaunt.  

Ich werd hier wohl bald auch mal so einiges an Bildmaterial versuchen
hochzuladen...

Erstaunt war ich hier bei der Anmeldung über die ganzen Pflichtfelder
welche im Profil ausgefüllt werden müssen. (Finde ich aber gut so)
Eben kurz zu mir:
Auch Smilys gehören der Species homo sapiens sapiens an!  
(Schon gewusst??)
Ich bin 44 Jahre alt und lebe in Bremerhaven. (Das ist dort wo die
Weser in die Nordsee mündet)
Mein kleiner Teich befindet sich auf einem (privaten) Freizeitgelände in einem kleinen Ort (Spaden) nur wenige Meter zu einem großen, schönen See.
(Spadener See)

Momentan hab ich keine Probleme. Ausser mit nem Fischreiher (vermutlich)
und wilden Katzen... und natürlich einem Maulwurf welcher unmittelbar
unter der Teichfolie herumbuddelt. :? 

Lieben Gruß
Smily


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Hallo Smily,

na dann: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns!

Hoffentlich bekommst Du auch keine Probleme und wenn doch, hier wird Dir bestimmt geholfen!


----------



## atzie (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Huhu Smily,
da mich der __ Fischreiher auch etwas sorgt, sind wir wohl so etwas, wie LeidensgenossInnen. 

Herzlich Willkommen jedenfalls auch von mir aus dem kühlen Südhessen in den Norden.

Andrea


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Hallo Smily,

auch von meiner Seite Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ein Maulwurf unter der Folie kann aber auch ganz schönen Schaden machen, oder?


----------



## Smily (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Dankeschön für die echt nette Begrüssung. 
Ein "Hallo" nach Hamburg (ist ja bald direkte Nachbarschaft)  
natürlich aber auch nach Hessen und Leipzig...

Ergänzend möchte ich hinzufügen das es "meinem" Maulwurf (= geschützte Art)   zu verdanken ist das ich nun überhaupt Werktags zu dieser Zeit
ins Internet gucken und auch schreiben kann.
Ich möchte hier nicht großartig rumjaulen. Aber vorletzten Sonntag den
Rücken verknaxt beim Beseitigen eines Haufens. Bin noch immer Dienstunfähig.
Manchmal kann in gebückter Stellung ein kräftiges Husten aber anscheinend
sowas auslösen...   Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme. (Rücken)

Nun aber eben kurz zum Teich oder vielmehr zunächst zum Maulwurf:
Auch von mir ist sowas wie: "Dieses verdammte Mistviech" zu hören wenn
ich sehe das selbst mein kleiner Bachlauf kaputt gewühlt wurde. Oder
recht große Hügel unmittelbar am Teichrand sind (oftmals fällt Erdreich hinein)
und der Rand wegklappt und oftmals bis zu 5 cm Wasser wieder fehlen.
Aber der Maulwurf lebt dort eben... tja, und ich bin ja eigentlich nur sone
Art Pächter (eher Mit- oder noch besser Unterpächter)
Ähnlich sehe ich es natürlich mit dem Reiher.

Aber wie sicher jeder hier versuche ich natürlich meine eigene kleine Idylle
aufrecht zu erhalten.

Als eine Fischart habe ich Störe angegeben. Ich muss gestehen:
Bisher hatte ich noch keinen länger als 7 Monate. Spätestens dann
ist der Stör spurlos verschwunden. Nur einmal lag die Schwanzhälfte
unmittelbar neben dem Teich.  
Solch ein Tier kostet hier so ca. 25 Euro. Ist somit sicherlich kein preiswertes
Katzenfutter. Aber ich würde es soooo gerne noch einmal versuchen.
Hier im Lande Bremen ist der Kauf eines Störes meldepflichtig.
Sechs Störe hab ich nun auf meiner Kappe bereits.

Vorgestellt habe ich mir aber nun gegen solche "Fischdiebe" ein wenig
aufzurüsten. Klar... Bewegungsmelder nicht nur mit 500 Watt- Strahlern
sondern ein "Hundegebäll" von einem Chip soll ausgelöst werden...

Soweit erstmal aus Brhv. bei strahlendsten Sonnenschein aber nur knapp
6° C im Augenblick.

Ich sag denn erstmal Tschüss mit einem kleinen Blick von mir auf
"meinen" größeren Teich.


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Hi Smily,

habe ich das richtig in Deinem Profil gelesen? 
Dein Teich hat 1500 Liter und ist 5m² groß?
Und darin hälst Du dann Koi, Stör und Orfen??


----------



## Smily (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Moin, moin!
Gelesen hab ich zwischenzeitlich heut hier eine Menge. Da will ich nun doch
mal eben kurz antworten hier.
Aber bitte Annett nicht vom Stuhl fallen!! Hihi.
Die Literzahl hab ich berichtigt nun. Aber auf mehr als 5, höchstens 6 m°2
bringt es der Teich wirklich nicht. Dort sind natürlich Flächen von Bachläufen
und einer absoluten Flachwasserzone nicht mit enthalten.

Mein jetziger Bestand: (ändert sich ja aber mal durch Verluste)
In einem 160 Liter Aquarium überwintern (noch) zur Zeit 2 Koi.
4 kleine Goldorfen, 2 Sonnenbarsche.

Im Teich zur Zeit: 1 Goldorfe ausgewachsen (ca. 25- 30 cm)
(Das waren bis vor wenigen Wochen noch 2... spurlos verschwunden)
1 Goldfisch (10-12 cm ca.) 
(Bis vor wenigen Wochen waren es noch 3)
1 Sonnenbarsch 
1 Barsch (Flußbarsch) den hab ich seit 3 Jahren. Immer noch kleiner als
10 cm
1 Grasskarpfen ca. 15 cm
und eigentlich immer gut versteckt und nur ganz selten überhaupt mal
zu sehen ein Zwergwels

Ansonsten scheint aber alles hier im Norden hinterher zu sein wenn ich mir
hier Bilder der anderen anschaue. 
Wasser ist eiskalt noch bei mir. Kein Wunder bei Tageshöchsttemperaturen
von 8 bis 9°. Und Nachts noch leichten Bodenfrost.


----------



## Frei (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Ein "Hallo" in eure Runde*

Hallo an euch alle,
ich will nicht noch ein Punke starten, "Mit Hallo ich bin NEU".
Deshalb hänge ich mich mal einfach hier dran.
Gruß

FREI


----------

